# Need Emergency Help Quick.



## SeriousSean91 (Jul 7, 2007)

I need to set my fan speed to 100 on my card.  I do this, and in game it drops to the default 
40, this causes pauses and problems in my game.  I need help.  How can I make sure my graphics card fan is always at 100?  Thanks.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 7, 2007)

two words ATI tool


----------



## hv43082 (Jul 7, 2007)

ATI card - ATI Tool
Nvidia card - Rivatuner


----------



## Kursah (Jul 7, 2007)

SeriousSean, ATI Tool will do it, I've never had issues. I did find it easier to just flash a customized bios that had that set. I had someone customize my x1950pro bios just for that purpose.

But just use 100%, don't use that proressive junk, force it to stay at 100% while ATI Tool is running, set ATI Tool to load by registry every time windows starts, and I usually give it 5-10 seconds of wait to allow other windows components to load. That methed will work if executed correctly. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jonnycat (Jul 7, 2007)

Kursah said:


> But just use 100%, don't use that proressive junk, force it to stay at 100% while ATI Tool is running....



Why would you not like to set the fan speed according to the needed cooling?  Seems kind of silly to leave the fan blasting away at full throttle when it isn't needed.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 7, 2007)

Jonnycat said:


> Why would you not like to set the fan speed according to the needed cooling?  Seems kind of silly to leave the fan blasting away at full throttle when it isn't needed.



That's my preference, I am not a fan of the progressive junk. If noise from the cooler is unbearable for the most efficent cooling setting, then go progressive. Personally I like my expensive components to stay cool and last longer. So if I'm going to run it hard or OC it, then I will ensure the cooling is where it needs to be, if that means 100% fan speed then so be it. Besides in never hurts to keep the core and heatsink cooler at idle to help resist the load from stress. Also my x2 Cooler on my x1950pro is quiet at 100%, so why not get the advantages of max airflow and cooling at all times if there isn't any noise to be heard? 

But do please note that my post was to help SeriousSean, and since he's having issues with his fan speed changing, maybe forcing 100% could help his situation. If you have nothing to donate then please give that post space to those who are willing to help SeriousSean. Thank you.


----------



## Jonnycat (Jul 7, 2007)

Kursah said:


> If you have nothing to donate then please give that post space to those who are willing to help SeriousSean. Thank you.



Was that really necessary?  Is your ego so delicate that you feel the need to insult anyone who questions the logic behind your preferrence?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jul 7, 2007)

No. It wasn't necessary.  I think that was a fair enough question given ATITool can set the fan speed variably according to temperature.  Please leave the moderation to the moderation staff, that is why we're here.  

Please get back on topic.

Thanks


----------



## SeriousSean91 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ati tool isnt doing the job, thats why I mad this post...  How do I change it in my bios?  I have an HIS x1950 pro Pci-E  When I put it on 100 it will change.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 7, 2007)

> Was that really necessary?



The comment or the slap on the head? LoL. Don't get offended, I did not intend it to offend but more to suggest, this is a thread created by SeriousSean asking for help, since he stated he wants his gpu fan at 100%, that's what I posted here to help. I hope that didn't get you too offended or anything, but that was my feeling about that post and your most current post. So I apologize if I did offend you. But if you do have some help for him, then by all means you're in the right place! 

Anyways, back on to the topic at hand, SeriousSean, you could talk to some of the guys in the x1950 Bios thread to see if someone can help you find a custom Bios for your card (You really should fill out your System Specs by going into User CP), if I recall you do have an x1950pro (I think you posted this issue in ATI Tool Beta .27 b2). You could also do this yourself, you can save a backup of your bios by using ATI Tool. Create a copy of it that is strictly a stock backup, then download a utility called RaBiT ( I think version 2.2), with that utility you should be able to edit your copied backup and find a setting to adjust fan speed to 100%. Then it would be bios forced on the card and then get the Dos Flash utility (this site has it), go back to the x1950pro Bios thread to learn how to flash your card.

If you are uncomfortable editing your card's bios, I am sure you can find someone to either do it for you or walk you through step-by-step! Hope that helps. Keep us posted on your situation!


----------



## SeriousSean91 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Kursah. where is this thread?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's the link:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25301

Dunno why it's not stickied yet, it's got all sorts of stuff in it. Ketxxx has done a lot of good in that thread as well as many other people. A lot of information, a lot of pages, but if you have patience and time, you can learn a lot!  Glad I could help ya dude! Hopefully you can get a solution easy and effective!


----------



## Jonnycat (Jul 8, 2007)

SeriousSean91 said:


> Ati tool isnt doing the job, thats why I mad this post...


Forgive me if you've already done this, but have you included the fan speed setting in ATI tool as a profile, and also set that profile to load at startup?


----------



## SeriousSean91 (Jul 8, 2007)

yea, but my atitool doesnt look like that.


----------



## Jonnycat (Jul 8, 2007)

Ah, my bad, I'm using ATI Tray Tools; I got the names of the two apps mixed up.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 8, 2007)

ATI Tray Tools is very good also, it works a little differently from ATI Tool and some people preferr it more. You may try it out SeriousSean and see if it does what you need as far as fan adjustments. I'd say try it before flashing your card's Bios. The Bios isn't hard to flash, but it can be a little tricky and if something's wrong in the bios or something happens while the bios is flashing, you may end up with an expensive paperweight.


----------



## SeriousSean91 (Jul 8, 2007)

ok, and thanks a lot especially to kursah


----------



## SeriousSean91 (Jul 8, 2007)

i got tray tools, now to find the fan settings lol.  It says overclocking disabled, how do i Enable it?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 8, 2007)

You will have to enable driver level overclocking, it's somewhere in there. I forget where as I primarily use ATI Tool.

If I were you I'd keep looking for the fan speed adjustments before OC-ing. I'm not on my PC ATM or I would install ATI Tray Tools and help you find it, but keep looking and you'll find it!


----------

